# Working in Al Ain/living in Dubai?



## tinkle.1986 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi all,

Newbie here with a job secured in Al Ain. I'm really hoping to live in Dubai and commute, but am slightly confused about the residency visa status. If my employment is in Al Ain will my residency visa cover living in Dubai, or does this not make any difference?

Any advice or information would be helpful (except people telling me how crappy the commute will be  )

Thanks!


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Aside from telling you how crappy is it to commute  Yes you can get your residency visa from Al Ain and live in Dubai. Many people Have theri residency visas from Abu Dhabi and commute from Dubai and Sharjah.
Good Luck!



tinkle.1986 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Newbie here with a job secured in Al Ain. I'm really hoping to live in Dubai and commute, but am slightly confused about the residency visa status. If my employment is in Al Ain will my residency visa cover living in Dubai, or does this not make any difference?
> 
> ...


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Ah! And one more thing, if you are working with the local government, they may ask you to live in Al Ain as a request from their employees.


----------



## tinkle.1986 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've taken a nursing job so I'm sure I won't be asked to stay in al ain. Fingers crossed. Thanks for the quick reply. I'll probably be full of questions soon.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

tinkle.1986 said:


> Any advice or information would be helpful (except people telling me how crappy the commute will be  )


The drive is a nice one but every day? Are you sure? Just curious as to your thought process on this.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Once upon a time I was taking 3 public transpiration buses to reach my work (100 km away from home) and the same to go back home, 5 days a week. It was difficult at the beginning then it became normal



XDoodlebugger said:


> The drive is a nice one but every day? Are you sure? Just curious as to your thought process on this.


----------



## tinkle.1986 (Sep 8, 2012)

Doddlebugger sorry I don't know how to quote yet. I commute for an hour to work in the uk so if I get a comfy enough car I'm sure the timing is fine. I am a little worried about the sand storms etc but to me the benefits of living in Dubai as a 25year old expat far outweigh the negatives of the drive.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The drive to Al Ain is nice enough, rather do that everyday than the Death Race 2000 that is AD and back.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Do you know what your working hours will be? It's not a journey I'd fancy doing before and after a 12 hour shift.


----------



## tinkle.1986 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll be working 4 shifts a week. Like I say I do it in the uk. I already drive like I stole it. I have to drive in **** conditions here, I'll live with the uae's pitfalls too.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

tinkle.1986 said:


> Doddlebugger sorry I don't know how to quote yet. I commute for an hour to work in the uk so if I get a comfy enough car I'm sure the timing is fine. I am a little worried about the sand storms etc but to me the benefits of living in Dubai as a 25year old expat far outweigh the negatives of the drive.


The Reply button bottom right of the post for quoting.

I used to do a 2 hour commute each way in the UK. Here the driving is completely moronic. I suggest renting a car and getting temp accommodation and try it for a few weeks. After a while you might change your mind.

Oh, I was being understated. The driving here is worse than moronic!


----------



## tinkle.1986 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice mikey. I was planning on a short lease accom to see how I went... My first month is in al ain anyway as they provide my accom until I get settled. 

Does it take long to sort my Uae driving licence?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

tinkle.1986 said:


> I'll be working 4 shifts a week. Like I say I do it in the uk. I already drive like I stole it. I have to drive in **** conditions here, I'll live with the uae's pitfalls too.


As others have said the Al Ain highway is far less chaotic than the Adu Dhabi drive, and with 4 days work out of 7 I agree that maybe Dubai is doable. I wish I had that much free time!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

tinkle.1986 said:


> Thanks for the advice mikey. I was planning on a short lease accom to see how I went... My first month is in al ain anyway as they provide my accom until I get settled.
> 
> Does it take long to sort my Uae driving licence?


Once you get your residence stamp it is just a matter of going down to the office and getting your photo taken (and paying some money of course).


----------



## tinkle.1986 (Sep 8, 2012)

If I can work my shifts together I might sometimes think about temporary accom in al ain, if I hit lucky I may end up working with someone who'll let me crash overnight in al ain I work my shifts and then come back. 

My main aim is to have more of a life though. I genuinely think I'll be bloody miserable living in al ain!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

tinkle.1986 said:


> Thanks for the advice mikey. I was planning on a short lease accom to see how I went... My first month is in al ain anyway as they provide my accom until I get settled.
> 
> Does it take long to sort my Uae driving licence?


There are a couple of recent threads on driving licences. They have lots of useful info, so would advise checking them out. It is hit and miss how long, as you are supposed to have your Emirates ID before you can get your licence, yet others have managed with just the paperwork saying it is in progress. They might be less or more strict out in Al Ain.

Also, for journey times make sure you check out how long it takes to get in/out of the area you choose to live. It can take longer to get out of an area than the actual commute in some cases!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Once you get your residence stamp it is just a matter of going down to the office and getting your photo taken (and paying some money of course).


I had to get an eye test as well.


----------



## tinkle.1986 (Sep 8, 2012)

m1key said:


> There are a couple of recent threads on driving licences. They have lots of useful info, so would advise checking them out. It is hit and miss how long, as you are supposed to have your Emirates ID before you can get your licence, yet others have managed with just the paperwork saying it is in progress. They might be less or more strict out in Al Ain.
> 
> Also, for journey times make sure you check out how long it takes to get in/out of the area you choose to live. It can take longer to get out of an area than the actual commute in some cases!


 I've looked into this one  silicon oasis looks like my best bet. I know it is a little way out but I'd be close to the highway and easy enough to get into town. 

Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

tinkle.1986 said:


> I've looked into this one  silicon oasis looks like my best bet. I know it is a little way out but I'd be close to the highway and easy enough to get into town.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice guys!


The wife moans about the Emirates Rd/Al Ain Rd junction every morning! Not sure what the traffic is like getting out of of DSO though. I thought we were going to live in the Marina when we arrived...ended up in the Ranches!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

tinkle.1986 said:


> My main aim is to have more of a life though. I genuinely think I'll be bloody miserable living in al ain!


It's not that bad, a sleepy town granted but I used to work there frequently and found the people there more friendly and down to earth than Dubai. Same malls and cinemas, though most adult night life revolves around restaurants and shisha. Think there are a couple of pubs in the hotels but nothing like Dubai. There's a big water sports facility that's opened that looks interesting.

Silicon Oasis, is certainly in the right part of town for the commute. You also get a lot for your rent money there but it's a bit out of town for the pubs, clubs etc of Dubai. Still do-able in a taxi but it will add up if you intend to go out a lot.


----------



## tinkle.1986 (Sep 8, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> It's not that bad, a sleepy town granted but I used to work there frequently and found the people there more friendly and down to earth than Dubai. Same malls and cinemas, though most adult night life revolves around restaurants and shisha. Think there are a couple of pubs in the hotels but nothing like Dubai. There's a big water sports facility that's opened that looks interesting.
> 
> Silicon Oasis, is certainly in the right part of town for the commute. You also get a lot for your rent money there but it's a bit out of town for the pubs, clubs etc of Dubai. Still do-able in a taxi but it will add up if you intend to go out a lot.


Yea I came out in may and met people who told me about the new water sports place. It doesn't tickle me like real waking does. I'm less of an out every night more of a wake/ equestrian person I know al ain has an equestrian centre etc it's just not for me and I know a couple of people in Dubai. Silicon oasis would give me a little sanity I think and I'm not too worried about taxi fares mounting up. I'm a nurse, it's not like I'll have every Friday off… or Tuesday so i can drink red camel pee for free


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

At least for a while, have you thought about taking a room in a villa or apartment and then just coming to Dubai when you have time off and finding somewhere reasonably priced to stay or staying with one of your friends here. That way, you don't need to commit yourself to driving four hours a day there and back plus you haven't tied yourself into a year's lease till you are sure you want to do it.


----------



## tinkle.1986 (Sep 8, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> At least for a while, have you thought about taking a room in a villa or apartment and then just coming to Dubai when you have time off and finding somewhere reasonably priced to stay or staying with one of your friends here. That way, you don't need to commit yourself to driving four hours a day there and back plus you haven't tied yourself into a year's lease till you are sure you want to do it.


I haven't actually looked at doing that, as I don't feel it's what I want, but the first month I'm accommodated in Al ain, so I'll soon work out whether I'll be happy enough living there. I'm also not sure of the feasibility of just taking a room in Al ain. Is that easy to do? A lot of the property that I've seen there doesn't look that great.

Like I say I'm happy to take any advice.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The best advice I can give you is practice your standing starts and get your nought to sixty time down nice and low. This will help a lot getting on and off the seemingly endless roundabouts in Al Ain, lol. 
I love driving and I go out to Al Ain reasonably often to race karts and surf but it has to be one of the worlds most boring drives culminating in white Lexused black windowed frenzy. Good luck with the move.


----------



## kareemsaudi111 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm moving to Al Ain tomorrow , still no idea what to expect !!
I hope it's easy to find a decent accommodation though


----------



## tinkle.1986 (Sep 8, 2012)

kareemsaudi111 said:


> I'm moving to Al Ain tomorrow , still no idea what to expect !!
> I hope it's easy to find a decent accommodation though


Please let me know how you get on!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Which part of alain will you work in?

If its towards the south, you may have to negotiate 6-7 roundabouts, at least, before you reach your place. Al ain does not have any freeways through the length of the city; you enter it with a roundabout and they are very common, and it takes time to get used to it, as many people do not believe in giving right of way to those already in the roundabout.

I see at least one roundabout accident every time i am there

If you will work towards the north like someplace in Hili or Al Qattara, or even Jimi, the commute wont feel that bad. 

Personally i get more tired driving 15 km in Al ain through roundabouts than driving the 120km from Dubai.


----------



## kareemsaudi111 (Sep 16, 2012)

tinkle.1986 said:


> Please let me know how you get on!


Just arrived, it seems to be nicer than what I thought, I could even find accommodation in Dubai since my work in kindda outside Al Ain (Hilli), I suggest that once you come here to your job , a lot of things will be clear by seeing them or talking to colleagues about your issues.

Best of luck


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

tinkle.1986 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Newbie here with a job secured in Al Ain. I'm really hoping to live in Dubai and commute, but am slightly confused about the residency visa status. If my employment is in Al Ain will my residency visa cover living in Dubai, or does this not make any difference?
> 
> ...


Hello there,

I went through the same thing. Yes, you can live in Dubai with you AD residency visa, no questions asked.

My work is also in Al Ain. I insisted that I want to live in Dubai even though people lined up to tell me that it is insane to drive that much everyday. I sad no, I will do it! I've got myself a very nice apartment with full sea view and all. 

But still, at the end of the day, the fastest you can go it takes 1.5hrs to drive one way, and I mean when you go at really pushing those speed limits. Then it is 3-3.5hrs everyday on the road. I tried to take private driver, or stay at a hotel a few nights a week, none of them worked. Hotels are very few and very expensive in Al Ain with all taxes 650AED per night. The private driver, he was driving his own car and it was very uncomfortable. At the end, I moved to Al Ain! It is not Dubai but sure helps to be close to work at the end of a long day. It is up to you. Best of luck! 

p.s. There happens to be heavy foggy weather on Al Ain- Dubai road, especially 60-15kms to Dubai. Also, starting from 2013, on AD roads the buffer zone in speed limits will be removed. You might have to drive at 120km/h strict for the half of the road which would increase your commute time. FYI.


----------



## tinkle.1986 (Sep 8, 2012)

AEE12 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I went through the same thing. Yes, you can live in Dubai with you AD residency visa, no questions asked.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for that insight. Super helpful. I think I'll decide when I get out there to fathom out how I feel.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

tinkle.1986 said:


> Wow thanks for that insight. Super helpful. I think I'll decide when I get out there to fathom out how I feel.


Al Ain, although you may find it a little quiet, is one of the prettiest places. If I remember correctly, it was 'branded' Garden City or something like that. I think what us old timers  are trying to say is don't make any rash decisions, give Al Ain some time before you commit yourself to a year's lease in Dubai that you cannot get out of. I am sure you will be able to find some accommodation shares through colleagues and friends of colleagues there, which you will only have to pay on a monthly basis rather than having to put up a year's rent in either Al Ain or Dubai. Good luck with your move. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I had to drive from Bur Dubai to knowledge village for two days. Not a big trip right? 20km tops. Wrong. In these two days I got stuck in sheik zayed because -again- there was an accident and I got stuck in traffic for 1.5 hours un-freaking- believable 

I do have to drive every once in a while to AD. I really don't like it. And I don't think al ain drive is safer just because there are less cars, the problem is with the drivers in general. You just spot an accident and once the lane is cleared the guys just go back speeding. You see speeding and accidents on a daily basis...just today eight cars piled up again!

In these 22 months in the country, I don't recall seeing in my 16 years of driving experience so many accidents.

I get it you want to live in Dubai. In my case I wanted the same, But I was working in AD but when I realized the hassle of driving under insane conditions from dubai back and forth on a daily basis I realized I needed to live in AD. 

I had the option to request a transfer which I did. Took a while. Once approved I moved to Dubai. You may want to explore this route if available.


----------



## tinkle.1986 (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a little more info in that my job is based in the al foah district of al ain. Meaning first roundabout. Very north of al ain! 

If I lived silicon oasis/ dubailand do you guys think this would be feasible still?


----------



## spacemanDXB (Jan 27, 2011)

tinkle.1986 said:


> I have a little more info in that my job is based in the al foah district of al ain. Meaning first roundabout. Very north of al ain!
> 
> If I lived silicon oasis/ dubailand do you guys think this would be feasible still?


It is doable, but I wouldn't recommend it. Few years back I was traveling from Mirdiff to Jebel Ali on Emirates Road (like 50km) (flyovers weren't there at that time, only roundabouts). It was awful, accidents every day, stress, panic.


----------

